# Vet says im feeding sasha too much.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have a 13 week old lab, and per a lot of reading and the recomendations on the dog food (nutrisource) she should be getting around 3 cups a day. At our 12 week visit she weighed in at 21 lbs which he said was very healthy and that she looked great but should cut her back to 2 cups a day. He said we are not hurting her by feeding her 3 cups because the large breed puppy formula is helping her grow slowly and she is just passing they remaining she is obsorbing. I don't know what to do. It doesn't seem like enough to me. She seems a little skinny with the 2 cups. I wonder what some of your guys input is.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

give her worm meds and keep pouring the food to her. Love the name too... brings back memories of one of my all time favorites - i still have her great grandaughter.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Depending on the sizes of the parents, I'd say you're probably fine. Post up a couple pictures of the pup and that'll give a better idea as to how her build is and what her current condition is. Can you see that last couple ribs a little? Typically you can take the 4 month age weight and double that to identify the full adult weight to get an idea as well.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Just thinking.....

Trust a vet who went through medical school and understands the physiology of the animal?

Or a bunch of internet folks who love dogs?


----------



## Yellow dog Phoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

nothing wrong with feeding puppies extra, adult dogs need to be controlled but growing puppies????????


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yellow dog Phoenix said:


> nothing wrong with feeding puppies extra, adult dogs need to be controlled but growing puppies????????


I guess I ( and more importantly my vet) feel a little different about feeding and weight on a puppy. I don't feel an over weight puppy is a good thing, I don't want them as lean as the adult dogs but I don't want them over weight either. Iv'e got a 4 monthe old that might weigh 30 pounds and gets 3 cups a day between two feedings, has a nice build and I can feel her ribs a little bit. I also only feed puppy food for the first four monthes and then switch to an adult 30/20 high performance, and haven't had a problem yet.

Libby at 4 monthes


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Mom was 60 dad was 65. Here is a pic of her lest week before the vet visit. Vet said her weight is very good for her build and that feeding her is just making her poop more.








Here is a pic of her sitting. Kinda bad pic but u get the idea.









I've just never heard of any lab owner only feeding their 13 week pup 2 cups.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

From the pictures you posted she looks good to me, each dog is different, you can't go by the bag for feeding requirments, read the dog if there to thin bump it up if there to thick cut it back. but right now she looks good.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Thanks brown dog. Think I will keep her on 3 cups. Here is another pic just because I love this dog. We saw a duck today and froze on point for about 5 min. I can't wait till I recover from my surgery to get her out on some birds.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Too much weight on a puppy is not a good thing but I would say your pup looks good. I wouldn't want more weight on her but it is tough to tell by the pictures exactly how she is. Everydog is differant as to how much food it needs. I have a 4 month old that gets 2 cups twice a day and looks OK but could probably use a little more weight. It can be very tough to keep a pups weight just right when they are growing as fast as they do. One day they look a little chubby then a week later their ribs are showing.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

As I understand it controlled feeding allows the pup to grow at a slightly slower rate allowing bones and muscle structure to develop better the end result being a stronger heathier dog. My springer would eat as much as I would feed her but as opposed to my last one I am following feeding recomendations. At 16 months she is streamline,strong and in much better shape than a couple other springers around the same age that are in my community.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

I feed my 10 week setter 1.5 cups a day separated into 2 feedings. I have had a lot of dogs but the only one that had bad hips was the one that was one puppy food for a year and grew quite quickly. Thinner is better when it comes to puppies. Worm them and feed them a "Good" quality dog food and keep them on the thin side. Thin = Able to feel some ribs when you rub their sides.

Tom


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

farmerj said:


> Just thinking.....
> 
> Trust a vet who went through medical school and understands the physiology of the animal?
> 
> Or a bunch of internet folks who love dogs?


Just because they went to VET school doen't mean they no anything about whelping pups. The bad thing about puppy food is that they get so much so fast that they can develope PANO. Bone grow to fast .


----------

